# Casting Calls on Talk About Marriage



## Chris H.

In the past, we have had a lot of requests from TV producers who would like to reach out to our audience. Since TV shows are commercial in nature, we do not allow users to promote them on our site (we call this spam); however, since we need money to keep the site going, we sell advertising.:smthumbup:

Since traditional "banner ads" don't do a good job of explaining what these producers often want to say, we have started offering "sponsored threads" to television shows who are seeking people that want to do that type of thing.

I think this is a good solution that will help us all. We don't get spammed, tv producers get to put their message out, and the site sells advertising.


----------



## 827Aug

That's a great solution to the problem. There is always plenty of material on this site. Those willing to share can--and others need not worry about their privacy being invaded.


----------



## notreadytoquit

There are enough stories here that we can start our on TV network.


----------



## YinPrincess

I like this idea! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ad-havoc

how much does it cost for the the site's maintenance


----------

